# rendons,turpins,henderson ect



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about these lines... these are the majority of what is in Neelas pedigree and I'd like to know alittle more about them?? Good or bad don't hold back! Neela does have quite a bit of RE too which I've found out that not many people are impressed with!lol I'm new to the forums so any feed back would be greatly appreciated! Oh yeah and she has some recent chain gang also... her mother is mostly turpins and henderson. her father is the one with the Rendons and RE. up:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Which Turpins is in there? Turpins blue trouble?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*turpins*

blu trouble is on there 3x, and amber blu is on there two times. Also do you know what MD's stands for. This is the first dog i've actually sent off for the papers on. so I'm not too sure how to read it all. have you heard of overturfs too?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

can you tell me the sire and dams name to your dog?

Give me their registered names and I might be able to help you!

Turpins is all in my dogs blood.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*sire and dam*

Ortiz' "Mecca Blue" 88000J-21 and Barrington's "East Coast" 73800j-64 she's ADBA registered. Her father has RE Throwin Knuckles quite a bit But I'm sure you can pull that all up with the names and register numbers.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*have you?*

Have you found anything yet? Is there anything special about that blu trouble?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

There's quite a bit of controversy behind him (Most of it about his wins), and most of it based off the fact that he is basically a staff... and blue.

By the looks of it, you have a good APBT/AST hybrid that (Based on others from these lines) would do well in the showring and a variety of sports.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*wins?*

What kinda wins? How can I look up these individual dogs?


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

His match wins, the 3xW. 

There was actually a thread about him not to long ago, let me find it for you...


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here's the thread, http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbullforums/general-discussion/1788-turpins-blu-trouble.html


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

*thank you very much!*

That was interesting to read. I'd like to be able to find out this kind of stuff, but i learned that that dog ped. site isn't really worth a crud because anyone can make anything up! That sucks! Do you know what the MD's stands for... like MD's vicky,litn,sassy-sussie. and my last question would be about that Kimmars cat man roo because he is on her pedigree a bunch


----------

